# grandpa's prized pieces.



## bamslamu2 (Feb 14, 2011)

so far we have uncovered everything from dog tags buttons teeth coins we show you guys more.


----------



## bamslamu2 (Feb 15, 2011)

the is mickey mouse on the belt buckle.


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 3, 2011)

this is a shinnie jewlei


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 18, 2011)

dug up the cousins to the first two, this have japan on the back of them.


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 19, 2011)

any info on these?


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 22, 2011)

here is a few cents, scents of shinny stuff.. showered over the shaker while sucking a lemon and cutting a lime.


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 28, 2011)

cured my numbness scrubbing on these door nobbs


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 28, 2011)

here they is


----------



## grugirl (Mar 29, 2011)

ooooh, Glass doorknobs? Did you dig these or collect them?
 The idea of finding glass knobs gives me chills


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 31, 2011)

dug them up.


----------



## bamslamu2 (Mar 31, 2011)

diamonds to.


----------

